# ما الروابط بين إدارة سلسلة الإمدادات و اللوجستية ؟



## أ بـو بـد ر (18 مايو 2009)

زملائي المهندسون الصناعيون
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الـ Supply Chain Management و الـ Logistics
ألاحظ دائما في برامج الماجستير في بريطانيا أنهما مرتبطين
فما العلاقة بينهما ؟
و يا ليت وصف معمق للاثنين .

و ما رأيكم في هذا التخصص للماستر ؟
حيث وجدت العديد من الجامعات البريطانية تعطي درجة 
M.Sc in Supply Chain Management and Logistics
و أنا بدأت أميل لهذا التخصص حيث سمعت عن أنه تخصص جديد في السوق السعودية و مهم 

مع العلم أني خريج بكالوريوس هندسة كهربائية - خبرة 9 سنوات مهندس اتصالات - منها سنة في إدارة المشاريع - أنوي دراسة ماستر في تخصص إداري كإدارة الأعمال أو الإدارة الهندسية أو إدارة المشاريع أو إدارة سلسلة الإمدادات و أحيانا يشطح بي التفكير في تخصص علوم التسويق

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed gogo (24 نوفمبر 2009)

اتمنى المزيد من هذة الامدادات


----------



## عماد محمود (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم​
اليك اخى بعض المعلومات عن سلاسل الامداد و الفرق بين ادارة سلاسل الامداد و (logistics) وهى معلومات بسيطة ولكن ان شاء الله تكون مفيدة.

اولا- تعريف سلسلة الامداد:
تتكون سلسلة الامداد من جميع المراحل التى تؤدى الى تلبية متطلبات العميل بطريقة مباشرة او غير مباشرة, ولذلك فهى تشمل ليس فقط المنتج والمورد ولكن ايضا تجار الجملة وتجار التجزئة و المخازن وكذلك الناقلين والعملاء أنفسهم.

Supply Chain
"A supply chain consists of all stages involved, directly or indirectly, in fulfilling a customer request. The supply chain not only includes the manufacturer and suppliers, but also transporters, warehouses, retailers, and customers themselves​.”

ثانيا-ادارة سلسلة الامداد:
ويقصد بادارة سلسلة الامداد هو عملية التنسيق (Coordination) بين قرارات الانتاج والمخزون والنقل وغيرها داخل سلسلة الامداد بأكملها اى بين جميع المشاركين فيها لكى نحقق أفضل درجة من الاستجابة والكفاءة التى تتناسب مع السوق التى تخدمه سلسلة الامداد.

Supply chain Management:
"Supply chain management is the coordination of production, inventory, location, and transportation among the participants in a supply chain to achieve the best mix of responsiveness and efficiency for the market being served."​
أما الفرق بين مفهوم ادارة سلسلة الامداد ومفهوم ال (logistics):
فان مفهوم ال (logistics) يشير الى الانشطة التى تحدث داخل حدود المنظمة الواحدة بينما سلسلة الامداد تشير الى شبكة من الشركات الى تعمل معا وتيم حدوث عملية التنسيق (Coordination) للقرارت لكى يتم فى النهاية توصيل النتج للعميل.
كما ان ال (logistics) تركز على الأنشطة مثل أنشطة الشراء ,التوزيع, الصيانة وادارة المخزون . لذلك فان ادارة سلسلة الامداد تشمل كل عمليات (logistics) وتتضمن ايضا انشطة مثل التسويق, تطوير منتجات جديدة, المالية و خدمة العميل.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
أما اخى عن دراسة موضوع كسلاسل الامداد او ادارة الاعمال او التسويق فى الماستر فأعتقد انه شىء جيد لأن هذه كلها من الموضوعات المهمة
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
واهلا بك معنا فى قسم الصناعية

تقبل تحياتى اخى الكريم :84:


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا أخوي أحمد على الرفع

و الشكر الجزيل لك يا عماد محمود على المعلومات القيمة و التي أفادتني كثيرا
و المعذرة .. للتو انتبهت للموضوع و الرد الوافي
بارك الله فيك و جعل هذا الجهد في موازين حسناتك


----------



## عماد محمود (15 فبراير 2010)

العفو اخى الكريم أبو بدر
وفقك الله فى عملك
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## virtualknight (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق لك في أي اختصاص تحتاجه لأنه من الواضح ان التخصصين ذا قيمة


----------



## mostafa ali1978 (20 يونيو 2010)

*سلاسل الامداد*

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## mostafa ali1978 (20 يونيو 2010)

*سلاسل الامداد*

فللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## Merthed (14 أغسطس 2012)

الله يكرمك اخي العزيز


----------

